
10x Cheaper Cloud Video Encoding - LiamMcCallum
https://www.indiehackers.com/forum/side-project-10x-cheaper-cloud-video-encoding-3945166152
======
coolandsmartrr
Actual link: [https://encoderfarm.com](https://encoderfarm.com)

~~~
LiamMcCallum
Thanks coolandsmartrr. I used Indie Hacker's share feature which was neat, but
links to their site first. Pretty helpful community though.

